# How do I do an introduction?



## NakiMouse (May 7, 2014)

Hi, I have 4 mice and am in Taranaki NZ. Google is a black and white patched girl, Harry is a long haired dark brown, Ginger is Tan with ginger racing stripes on her tummy ( girl), and Fluffy is a tan and white patched girl.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It's only to prevent spam.Hello and welcome.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome im in Chch


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Always nice to have more NZ people on here - I'm in Whangarei


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome, I like the name Google.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

